# Deep Thoughts



## baragund (Jun 11, 2004)

Some time ago, we had a feature where a "Deep Thought" would appear under our avatars. As I recall, it was discontinued because it was thought to be redundant with our signatures and there were some techincal problems when some of our "Deep Thoughts" were turning into "Deep Dissertations".

I alway enjoyed the "Deep Thoughts" feature. For me, the placement of it underneath the avatar draws my attention better than the placement of the signature. Would there be any interest in giving it another try?


----------



## Beorn (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks like it got erased in the last upgrade. I'll fix it later on this afternoon....


----------



## baragund (Jun 11, 2004)

Well that was easy!  Thanks, Beorn, and hope things are going well 'out on the Island'.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2004)

Hurray! It's back. . .thought it does mean I now have to scroll to the side as well as down to read Mrs. M's posts. . .is there anyway to fix that for those of us with the narrower monitors?


----------

